# TIE photo size



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone know the correct photo size for UK TIE card. The place I went to get photo said it is smaller than passport size.Now I see people saying it is passport size. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

26 x 32


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Anyone know the correct photo size for UK TIE card. The place I went to get photo said it is smaller than passport size.Now I see people saying it is passport size. Anyone know for sure?


It's smaller than the passport size but it really doesn't matter. They simply scan your photo and print onto your card at the correct size. My photo was passport-sized but the image on my TIE is a lot smaller.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joppa said:


> It's smaller than the passport size but it really doesn't matter. They simply scan your photo and print onto your card at the correct size. My photo was passport-sized but the image on my TIE is a lot smaller.


Exactly. They just scan but best is to Go to any photo shop and sat its for your carnet de identidad and they will donit correct (size, background etc). It is the same spec as used on a Spanish DNI so the shops knlw exactly how to do it.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Anyone know the correct photo size for UK TIE card. The place I went to get photo said it is smaller than passport size.Now I see people saying it is passport size. Anyone know for sure?


Be careful with the background colour, Alicante were making people get new photos if the background was not white. We had ours done in the shop in Albir that is recommended but the background was off white. 
Dont know why because my picture on the TIE is in B&W.

As to size ours were the same size as our passport ones and they accepted them (again the top of my head is cropped on mine, but my wife's is perfect)


----------

